# Nigerian Dwarf Buckling



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Well I finally have my guy home! These may not be the best conformation shots, snapped out in the pasture, but I figured I'd post them anyway. Eventually I'll try to get him stacked properly!

He will be my future herd sire. He has some really nice milking genetics behind him, which was the main thing I have been looking for while building my herd. He is 3 months old here.

He's very hairy and a bit chubby right now, this I know.

But thoughts? Pros and cons?



Awkward stick in the elbow here


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pros - 
Standing square
Hocks not turning in
Long
Deep
Strong topline
Level rump
Long neck
Masculine
Strong front legs
Strong brisket
Deep brisket
High withers
Smooth withers
Sharp withers
Canons in line with pins
Good wedge
Strong rear pasterns 
Good width between hocks
Smoothly ended from neck to brisket
Smoothly blended from neck to withers
Smoothly blended from withers to topline
Well angled rear legs

Cons - 
Short rump
Front pasterns look a bit weak
Narrow rump 

He is just gorgeous


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

He's a nice looking buckling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Pros -
> Standing square
> Hocks not turning in
> Long
> ...


Awesome, thank you for the break down! It's so helpful to have it all listed out like that. I am definitely still learning all the fine points!


----------

